# WTS armys for each GW System.



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Title says it all prices do not include shipping and are in USD. Oh and i am willing to accept spacemarine models i can use in trade as well or Unpainted Retribution of Scyrah stuff. Pictures on request for serious buyers only.

Eldar army-375?
-------------
have to recheck whats in it.


Tyranids-$450 (all on Resin Bases and Frog Color Scheme Pm with questions) 
----------- 
1 Tyranid Codex-
1 Warrior Prime (made from a lictor) 
1 Deathleaper 
3 Hive Guard 
6 Warriors (Rending Claws\Deathspitters\1 Venom Cannon\Custom Tentical heads)
21 Hormagaunts 
10 Termigaunts 
20 Gargoyles 
6 Ravenors (Rending claws\Scything Talons) 
Custom Made Old One Eye 
1 Trygon Prime 
1 Carnifex 
+extra resin bases

Necrons-$80 
-------- 
10 Warriors 
3 Heavy Destroyers 
1 Monolith 

Bfg-$80
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruiser(Base coated) 
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship 

Chaos-$80 
-------------- 
1 Demons of Chaos Army Book. (fantasy)
5 Screamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
12-20 Bunch of Demonettes 

Skaven-$300 (All most Current Models) 
--------- 
1 Queek Headtaker 
1 Very well Painted Screaming bell 
40 Well Painted storm Vermin 
20-25 IOB Clan Rats 
40 PlagueMonks!! 
80 Painted Clan Rats 
1 Plague Furnace (Unpainted) 
2 Warplightning Cannon 
1 Skaven Warlord IoB 
1 Greyseer on Foot (The cool one with the rat on the staff) 
2 Warlocks 
Random Weapon Teams. 
Skaven Armybook

Tomb Kings 
------------- 
1 Screaming Skull Catapult $30

Lotr\Wotr Army-$150
-------------
1 Plastic Witch king on Fel Beast
2 Metal Morrian Orc Captians
1 Gothmog on foot\Mounted
6 Trays of Morrian Orcs
3 Trays of Mordor Knights
+Starter set goblins\Good guys.
Mordor Rulebook

None-Gw 
======= 
World of Warcraft Miniature game (Tons of figures and the hardboard to play on) 
Vampire the eternal struggle Card Box full-$35

Pictures
---------
http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc434/Commissar_Kurt/Sale Items/


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

If you don't post pictures from the get-go, you need to at least describe what is assembled/painted and what's not.

Are the Necrons assembled/painted?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

There are pictures click the link. that i forgot to put in.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

how many resin bases do you have? are they 40mm bases? I need 4, so how much for 4 bases?


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

PM sent. Interested in Eldar.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> PM sent. Interested in Eldar.


The Eldar are still a ??? if they are sold or not....a local girl said she wanted them to start her army off with so i have to just make sure she doesn't want them anymore then they are 100% on the chopping block.


----------

